# Location location location



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

Figured I would start a thread for the where we should meet.

Just a thought about this. I have been working with a few chamber of commerce locations and typically they are pretty excited about stuff like this.

We may be able to work with one or two of them and see if they would be willing to help with arranging hotels, campground etc.

Quite honestly we will be bringing some extra business to their communities I would think that they would work with us a bit


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

Cheech, let's give Chad some time to do his thing since he is close. He is looking into the prices and motel accomodations. It is pretty busy stuff and will take some time to get it all together as only a few will want a room.

My thoughts are that if a motel knows a group is coming, they sometimes have a tendency to up the price for the weekends events. This being on a Federal area, I doubt seriously that they will work out any special prices, but Chad will ask that when he inquires trying to get a group location.

When searching Bucksaw at the ReserveAmerica.com website, ( http://www.reserveamerica.com/campgr...&parkCode=bucs ) it will give a little info on the spot. There should be a group area that we can all meet at. 

I do agree that the Chamber should be willing to help if we run into a wall of some type.

Keep your gears turning and stay gassed Cheech, that's why we like ya.

Joe


----------



## ultramag (Feb 17, 2007)

I am getting my replies back from my accomodation questionaire as we speak. As it stands I don't feel we have a large enough group between the ones wanting motels and camping sites to do much wheeling and dealing. I think it would be best for me to work it out locally as planned. Once I know who wants what, I'll be on it like stink on poo!


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey please let me know if you want me to jump in and help.

Love to help if I can. Just do not want to sit around and let things pass me by.

Is there anything that you would like me to handle right now?

Currently I plan on getting some number for some shirts to compare against.

Other than that I am eagerly waiting for marching orders


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

Cheech you're doing fine.. work on the shirt deal, check into the hats and let us know when you know. We are still in the doldrums while we wait on the official end of the slogan. 

I feel that by mid to late March we should have most everything laid out pretty solid enough to make the public statement.

Joe


----------



## cheech (Mar 30, 2007)

In order to put together the announcement do you have the cost for the camp sites and for the hotels?


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 30, 2007)

What I have is only the camp ground. I don't see the prices on the motel room yet.. campground is $20 for the weekend - Very good price. Make sure to add that if bringing in RV, please fill the water tank so as not to add costs to the campground. There is water available, but excessive use may add to the costs.

Chad should have the motel costs.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 31, 2007)

We are going to have to do some adjustment on the campground fee. Joe, we made a mistake when we spoke and figured up the cost per head and I didn't realize it until just now. We divided the $250 by the total number of people attending, not just the ones camping. Also, the people wanting to come is still changing. I got a PM the other day from Gunslinger wanting to know if his brother could come and if he could get a site right by him. I forget the exact number, but it was at least a brother, wife, and a couple kids. The attendance is great, the point is to get as many members as we could here, but how can you set a price when everyone wants to change plans several times and/or doesn't know if they're even gonna come.

I think we should maybe look at having a $25 fee to attend and use the grounds. That is cheap, and if the cost goes up due to alot more people coming then it's covered. They will have shower, bath, and kitchen access as well as camping if they choose. Anything above what is spent can be donated back into the site. 

Cheech, you are the only motel guy out of us three, how would you feel about something like that. On one hand, it kind of sucks that you guys get hit twice, but on the other hand at least Â½ of the motel members are gonna cook and therefore I assume want to use the facilities.

Cheech, the motel I would stay at is $65 a night. There is one for $55 a night in town that was the old Holiday Inn I told you about in chat. There are a couple cheaper, not American owned that I would avoid.


----------



## cheech (Mar 31, 2007)

I do not have a big issue with getting hit twice that is just the cost of good times. Besides I am in the market of trying to find a camper so I may be right there any way.

I would also say that if you charge $25 and we have extra money we can use it to buy some gifts or even give it back to Jeff's tip jar.

Besides the numbers will be changing even up to the last minute


----------

